# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  نداء

## Ja'afar Ayed Maaitah

الى مرشحي عشيرة المعايطةالأكارم 


قال تعالى( واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا)

الى مرشحي العشيرة الى هؤلاء الثلة الطيبة الذين تقدموا رغبة منهم وتطوعا لخدمة العشيرة مترجمين رؤى جلالة سيد البلاد الملك المعزز عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين حفظه الله لخوض غمار الانتخابات للمجلس السادس عشر الموقر , وهذا حق للجميع ولا خلاف في ذلك , لكن العشيرة ذات الأسم الذي خضب بدماء الشهداء والأبطال وتضحيات الآباء والأجداد لها حق علينا بأن نقدر اسمها العريق والذي هو دوما في مصاف وطليعة العشائر الأردنية وقوفا لصف الوطن في ظل الهاشميين ابتداءً من المرحوم الشهيد ساهر باشا المعايطة شهيد الثورة العربية الكبرى ,ثم وقوف إجلالاً واحتراما للمرحوم الزعيم سلامه باشا المعايطه ولا يتجزأ الوقوف للمرحوم الباشا الزعيم فارس المعايطة ,عطفا بإنحناءةِ احترام لشخص قاسم باشا المعايطة وتحية إكبار لشخصية محمد باشا المعايطة, وبرقية اعتزاز للشيخ علي بن سلامة باشا المعايطة, مروراً بقبر الشيخ محمد بن جعفر زاد الراكب تعريجا بالشهيد عبدالمجيد عبدالنبي عودة المعايطة الذي استشهد في اللطرون, واستذكارا للأب المرحوم العين عمران المعايطة والأبن الشهيد نائب عمران المعايطة الذي قضى شهيدا في لبنان حاملا شرف تمثيل العلم الأردني دبلوماسيا ,ثم اقف وقفة انتماءاً وانتشاءاً واحتشاءاً تعتريني خلالها قشعريرة لهذا الأسم البحر الخضم الذي ارخى سدوله كموج البحر الذي حمله هؤلاء الرجالات لطيلة قرن ونيف من الزمن مقدمين الغالي والنفيس ليبقى هذا الأسم فداءاً وقرباناً للأردن حمى الهاشميين الأطهار, ابناء العمومة من المرشحين حريٌ بهذا الأسم ان يُضحى من اجله ولأجله تتابعا لحمل الرسالة كما حملها السلف بأمانة وصدق ولدورتين من قبل النائب عبدالجليل باشا المعايطة والنائب عبدالفتاح باشا المعايطة, ان العشيرة تصرخ وتحن وتجأر وتصيح وتنادي تناشد وتستغيث بابنائها الأبرار هؤلاء الذين كلهم على قدر تحمل شرف مسؤؤلية حمل اسم العشيرة لساحة معترك القرار,كما اننا شباب العشيرة ومثقفوها وشيبها وشبابها ورجالها ونسائها وطلبتها ومتقاعديها مهيبين بهؤلاء ابناء العمومة المرشحون ,مقسمين عليهم بالله ان يجلسوا ويتشاوروا ويكرموا ويتكارموا لهذا الأسم الأشم كما هو المعتاد, وكما هو المتعارف عليه عن هذه العشيرة الأصيلة في نوادي العشائر الأخرى ,اذ اننا ننضم رديفاً وصدىً لصوت والدنا الشيخ حامد ابن سلامة المعايطة فيما يفصله رغبة ومحبة بين المرشحين الأخوة, ومن هنا نقول انه عارُ علينا إن نفوت هذه الفرصة ولن تفوت انشاء الله , ثم نعلن في هذا البيان انه في حالة عدم التوافق بين الشركاء والأخوة وابناء العمومة فإننا نفصل الى فيما يفصله اجماع العشيرة من خلال مرجعيتنا وشيخناحامد ابن سلامة المعايطة بغض النظر من يكون ,كلنا امل بهؤلاء المرشحون المفكرون والقدوة والمنار المشعل الذي يحتذى وتستنير به العشيرة مفاخرة بين العشائر. كما قال الشاعر:-
تأبى الرماح إذا اجتمعن تكسراً وإذا انفردن تكاسرت آحادا 
شباب المعايطة 
عنهم جعفر عايد المعايطة

----------

